# 20 gallon long planted tank journal



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello fellow GTA aquaria members,

I am rather new to the super technological aquascaping world, and this is my first thoroughly planned planted tank that isn't just a grow out or jungle. 
So I just started with a 20 gallon long from Big Als.

The equipment used is below 
- Elite 100 w heater 
- Eheim 2211 
- DIY co2

I dose flourish comprehensive and flourish excel as I am looking to do low tech. I used ADA aqua soil and some osmocote plus root tabs. I used bags of old gravel as a filler for some of the steeper hills on each side. 








Now for the hardscape I used some branches of drift wood held together by some epoxy putty behind. I also used some petrified stone. 








Finally the planting, courtesy of jimmyjam and default. 
the plants I used were 
- S repens 
- Ludwigia Brevipes 
- Ludwigia super mini Red 
- Ludwigia Repens 
- Crypts Tropica 
- Crypt Wenditii green 
- Hygro kompact 
- Java fern
- Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
- Blyxa Japonica 
- anubias nana

here is the tank planted without water 








Finally with the water, but with the bubbles on the glass, it's kind of annoying. 







The ludwigia in the back right corner is really low but it will grow up.

Shoot all your advice at me, i have some spiky moss that i don't know where to attach to. Let me know if you have any ideas.

Also, I tore down my previous tank, here is an ad for the plants if you are interested 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1475754#post1475754

Thanks


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

hey Patrick, the tank looks great so far! keep us updated


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks James, your plants were great, portions were generous, and of course they were healthy!


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

*Day 5 Update*

Hey fish freaks,

Everything is well with the tank. The white fungus on the driftwood has begun to grow, and the Blyxa is melting back, but new growth is spotted. Ludiwgia has grown a bit, but other than that, the tank remains unchanged. Here is a photo. 







When the white fungus is gone, I will begin to glue the spiky moss to the drift wood, or I'll pick up some Christmas moss. 
I did a 40% water change two days ago to get some of the cloudiness out of the water, and it hasn't come back since. I am thinking about ideas for live stock, and I was thinking some endlers that I have in my 10 gallon tank, and neons, but I am open to suggestions.

Thanks, 
Patrick


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great for now. Will look awesome when it grows in


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

*Day 15*

Hello,

It's been a while, but the tank is doing well, and algae has started to grow. I planted some more AR mini, and the S repens has started to melt back. I will most likely purchase more and fill it in. Ludwigia has started to grow up, and I am looking to purchase some more to fill in the jungle. I have only seen tiny ramshorn snails and one bladder snail so far (I removed it)







The "scratches" on the glass are just from algae, don't worry. The diffuser/pump on the back glass is only temporarily there until I find a place in the tank were it does not make any noise. 







some s repens with some algae on it that will be cleaned by the amano shrimp to be added, and it will all be gone once balance has been achieved. 
I added a hydor koralia nano 240 gph because I noticed some detritus settling on the leaves of some plants. 
I was thinking of adding a school of dwarf neon rainbows, let me know what you y'all think.

Keep on tankin',

Patrick


----------

